# Barsch auf Spinat



## Fishkopping (29. Juni 2003)

Ein tolles Rezept:


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1 kg Barsch / 1 Zitrone / 1/2 TL Pfeffer / 1 TL Salz / 750g frischer Spinat / 2 Zwiebeln / 1-2 Knoblauchzehen / 20g Butter/ geriebene Muskatnuß / 125g Créme fraiche


2. Zubereitung
Den Barsch unter fließendem Wasser schuppen und ausnehmen, gründlich waschen und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen. Den Kopf und die Flossen abschneiden. Den Fisch innen und außen mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und mit etwas Pfeffer und Salz einreiben. Den Spinat putzen und waschen, dann auf dem Durchschlag abtropfen lassen und danach in 1cm breite Streifen schneiden. Den Backofen vorheizen (E-Herd 225°C; Heißluftherd 160°C). Die Butter im Topf schmelzen, die Zwiebelwürfel und den Knoblauch hineingeben und 5 Minuten andünsten. Den Spinat hinzufügen und etwa 3 Minuten bei starker Wärmezufuhr dünsten, bis er leicht zusammensackt und Rund um den Barsch in der Auflaufform verteilen. Die Créme fraiche mit geriebener Mußkatnuß, Pfeffer und Salz verrühren und über den Spinat gießen. Das ganze nun in den Backofen und etwa 25 Minuten gar ziehen lassen.


Ganz, Ganz lecker... Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Apetit.


----------



## >Friedfischer< (29. Juni 2003)

*Sabber* *Sabber*

Ich glaub ich muss Morgen mal spinnen gehen (o:


----------



## Fishkopping (29. Juni 2003)

Das kann ich Dir auch nur empfehlen, denn das schmeckt wirklich geil...


----------



## Bjoerrn (2. Juli 2003)

Das Schuppen des Barsches kann man sicher auch weg lassen, oder? Ansonsten sind nachher die Hände kaputt, und der Barsch hat immer noch einen Großteil seiner Schuppen. Wir haben zumindest mal einen "Nichtangler" zur Verzweiflung gebracht, als wir ihm den Auftrag gegeben hatten, mehrere Barsche zu schuppen..... 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## PASA (2. Juli 2003)

1 KG Barsch im ganzen oder als Filet?


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2003)

Hi Pasa.
Steht doch da, dass du die Flossen abschneiden sollst.
Also wohl ein ganzer.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Fishkopping (3. Juli 2003)

Jo... ein ganzer Barsch.


----------



## Heringsfetzen (3. Juli 2003)

*HMMMMM LECKER LECKER !*

Sehr gut ich habe noch einige grosse geschuppte Barsche eingefroren...... :m

Saugeiles Rezept #r

das werde ich mal ausprobieren  

danke Fishkopping


mfg. Heringsfetzen


----------



## PASA (3. Juli 2003)

*Schade*

ich hab in meinem Leben (42 Jahre) erst 1x so einen Barsch gefangen. Das war letztes Jahr am Edersee. Der ist aber längst verspeist. Ich hoffe dass es bis zum nachsten nicht wieder so lange dauert. 

:c 

Oder ich teste das Rezept mal mit einem Zander aus der Fulda. 

Gruß


----------



## Fishkopping (4. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Du sollst ja auch nur einen Kilo Barsche haben nicht einen Barsch, der alleine 1 Kilo wiegt. Das würde dann wirklich ein wenig lange dauern, bis man so einen Kameraden wieder an der Angel hat.

@Björn
Also wenn du den Barsch mit Schuppen essen willst, dann mach das ;-)


----------



## jjenzen (4. Juli 2003)

Hi, kann man hierfür auch anderes Fischfleisch nehmen (evtl. Zander?). Das Rezept hört sich nämlich sehr lecker an!


----------



## Fishkopping (9. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Jo Zander ist genau so gut geeignet.


----------

